# Daiwa Spinning Reels



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

Daiwa Powersurf QD 5500 VS Daiwa Tournament ISO 5000 Entoh (JDM). Enjoy the extensive pics!









Introducing the Daiwa Tournament ISO 5000 Entoh


Revolution ratio 83cm/rev 
Gear ratio 4.1 
Weight 495 g
Drag/MAX 15(kg) 
Line Capacity 
28lb(0.435mm)-250m
30lb(0.470mm)-200m
40lb(0.520mm)-150m

PE.4-350m
PE.5-240m 7/1 

Ball bearing 7/1













































Size Comparison with the Powersurf QD 5500









Compare the thickness of the bail arms!



























The tournament ISO Entoh uses the Daiwa Real 4 system









The Powersurf QD uses the digicam system









Compare the arms!









Compare the spool sizes. Exactly the same!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Great pics!

I also have an Iso Entoh 5000. 

I have a pretty good arsenal of JDM spinning reels, a Tournament Surf Basia, Tournament S5000T, a Tournament S6000T, two Shimano Power Aeros . . . 

The Basia and The TS6000T have 45mm spools.

Here is my Basia:










All are terrific casters with the Basia putting all to shame with braid. The Power Aeros are better with mono and I use them in the casting comps with .31 line. I use the Iso Entoh for .28mm for 100gm and 125gm

Didja see the newest reel in Daiwa's Tournament line??? The *Tournament Linear X Bait Runner*. 8 BB, 340m of .35mm line, 35mm spool but with a smaller diameter than the TS5000T. This one is UK only and that puts it iinto wallet busting territory with the dollar in the crapper. I just received a quote from a UK tackle shop for $286 with shipping . . .


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

There are some pretty pics (and equipment) here. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

fiore said:


> Daiwa Powersurf QD 5500 VS Daiwa Tournament ISO 5000 Entoh (JDM).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello There:
This is my 1st post. 
I fish along the Tx coast. I have been surf fishing a couple years, am proficient, but still have a lot to learn. I recently got a Daiwa DF100A Giant. It is not the quality reel that you have, but it is still a Daiwa. I have it on a 15ft Shakespeare rod. Right now I am a bit of a clutz with it. But I'm gonna try a Breakaway Cannon gizmo, might help me out some.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

lrs said:


> Hello There:
> This is my 1st post.
> I fish along the Tx coast. I have been surf fishing a couple years, am proficient, but still have a lot to learn. I recently got a Daiwa DF100A Giant. It is not the quality reel that you have, but it is still a Daiwa. I have it on a 15ft Shakespeare rod. Right now I am a bit of a clutz with it. But I'm gonna try a Breakaway Cannon gizmo, might help me out some.


If you are using braid, the Breakaway Cannon will DEFINITELY help! At least it will save your finger! Welcome to the board and we look forward to hearing how you do with it.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

I like the looks of that Tournament ISO 5000.I bought a Surf Basia this winter,but have not used it yet.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

can you check if the bails and handles/handle nute are interchangeable?

cause i have a powersurf.

and wouldnt mind to upgrade to an Airbail and the solid machined handle.


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

Slammer said:


> I like the looks of that Tournament ISO 5000.I bought a Surf Basia this winter,but have not used it yet.



An excellent reel!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Got Wood!!!


----------



## uk-carper (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi guys can any one tell me where i can buy 3 diawa iso 5500 that will ship to the uk


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

ive got one question and it might sound kind of weird but where do you guys get your reels from??? I can only name 3 of those types of reels the emcast, emcast sport, and the saltiga surf. Do you get em online or something, cause those reels are all beautiful?!?!?!


----------

